# 3.2 conversion from dsg to manual.



## gtilax1053 (May 15, 2006)

like the topic states. what would it cost to do a swap from dsg to manual? rough estimate in labor etc... 
i read n searched found nothing.. i know the tt uses the same parts as a r32 esp tranny. so if i were to take a totalled r tranny and switch it into a 3.2 tt about how much would i be looking at in cost? i know the r32 trans fits b/c it says in FAQs
thsnx!


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

what the hell are you saying in english?
you mean putting an r32 trans in a 3.2 TT?.....you need the r32 bellhousing


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

You'll need the R32 02M tranny, the clutch/pedal assembly, a different ECU, different axles, etc. The best way to do it would be to get a wrecked .:R and just use the parts, but getting a shop to do it would be hella-expensive and probably take forever. You should also try posting this question in the manual transmission or awd forums, they could probably tell you the 100 random other parts you'll need...


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah sorry....I was drunk as hell when I posted that.
What I meant to say is: it's not worth it.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

why the heck would you want to do that?


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 3.2 conversion from dsg to manual. (gtilax1053)*

I think you should do it and then sell me your DSG!


----------



## Mk5user (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: 3.2 conversion from dsg to manual. (gtilax1053)*

I really don't know a whole lot, but wouldn't it be simpler to get a manual 1.8t and swap a 3.2 in there?
A 3.2 with a manual is something I would love, then again I've never had DSG so I can't really compare the two. I do love a good manual though


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 conversion from dsg to manual. (Mk5user)*


_Quote »_I really don't know a whole lot, but wouldn't it be simpler to get a manual 1.8t and swap a 3.2 in there?

It would lol


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

From my research a couple months ago you need an 02Y not an 02M, can anyone verify this?


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: 3.2 conversion from dsg to manual. (gtilax1053)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtilax1053* »_like the topic states. what would it cost to do a swap from dsg to manual? rough estimate in labor etc... 
i read n searched found nothing.. i know the tt uses the same parts as a r32 esp tranny. so if i were to take a totalled r tranny and switch it into a 3.2 tt about how much would i be looking at in cost? i know the r32 trans fits b/c it says in FAQs
thsnx!
















If your in Jersey and looking for a shop to do it, I'd probably give Ed @ Forcefed a call. I've never spoken to them before, but in this post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4234984
They advertise that they do auto to manual swaps... so it's probably as good a place as any to inquire about the cost. 

_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_From my research a couple months ago you need an 02Y not an 02M, can anyone verify this?

Same transmission with a different bellhousing/Engine Side Case half. I think a lot of people refer to them as 02M's even though they technically are 02Y's since the 02M's are more common. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
It would lol 

It wouldn't suprise me if it is easier... only downside is the 3.2's have the same trunk floopan as the quattrosport with the battery mount.... which IMHO makes it the better final product. 


_Modified by XJGPN at 1:57 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 conversion from dsg to manual. (cdoug3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdoug3* »_I think you should do it and then sell me your DSG!









I like that idea too...I bet a 1.8T/DSG combo would be kick-ass...


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 conversion from dsg to manual. (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
I like that idea too...I bet a 1.8T/DSG combo would be kick-ass...

Yeah it would. I had a 06 Audi a3 with DSG and let me tell you it is awsome!!!! i really miss my dsg!!!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I am also curious about the parts needed to do this swap.

If the MKIV R32 is the same drive train it should work. But what to do about the ECU ?


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*

The 3.2TT & R32 use a different clutch and bellhousing than the 1.8T 02M, my 2001 has an O2M in it and all 225's and 20th edition mk4 gti's have this trans according to the bentley manual and every car I've worked on. The 3.2 clutch is larger than the 1.8T AMU clutch. 
The easiest way to do this would be to do a complete motor swap. This would be easy because you could sell your 3.2 and DSG together and buy the 3.2 and 6spd together. Believe it or not removing the pair is easier than separating them. Depends on your mechanical experience if you want to do this or not but...
An old dream of mine was to swap in an R32 drivetrain into a TT and twin turbo it.
To do this swap you would need to buy an R32 transmission, you would need a standard shifter box from any standard 6spd TT along with the rod and cables. You would need software to support this swap as well so get chatting with software companies! Your also going to need the starter attached to the trans when you get it and to wire it up to the battery and stuff... I think DSG/standard transmission mounts are the same between the two.
I'm pretty sure that the R32 bellhousing and the TT3.2 are the same size so I don't think your going to have an issue with fitment or mechanics. If you do I bet you could make an adapter. The work is going to be getting the ECU to not think the DSG transmission exists anymore.
Also there is a speed sensor and another sensor on the standard transmissons. I bet the connectors are the same but a LOT of DSG connectors are going to be left extra. If they aren't the same you would need to get those connectors and splice them into your wiring harness.
Some has had to do this before? GoTTzilla???

_Modified by Village_Idiot at 7:17 PM 4-26-2009_


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 7:21 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

would u think it best to start with a 3.2L or would it really not matter?
It was done here .... http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=1
but they dont have any details.


_Modified by ejg3855 at 10:03 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*

Shouldn't really matter...most of the 3.2 specific parts will be gone anyhow.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

I think it's best to start with a 3.2 because of the gauge cluster and other parts that interact with the ECU might not all be the same. I don't know how immobilizer car's work per say but it's my understanding that the gauge cluster has to match the ECU and it's not by car type/motor size- it's an exact match- which is why so many people here sell cluster/motor/trans/ecu swaps complete. I'm sure there's a way around all that.
Exactly how much of this work are you planning on doing yourself anyway? This job would be a shops wet dream- plenty of hours to bill!
also you would need a 3.2 subframe and axles and wheel hubs/brakes ect. Depends on how big of a project your talking here. If your taking a TT shell and building it you can start with whatever as long as it's a quattro. If your buying a TT with the intent of swapping over get a 3.2 to make the parts collection easier. Unless you know BOTH the cars your swapping VERY well then I'm not sure you want to have to find all the little parts you have to track down to get this to work.


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 4:48 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

How is the cluster different? I never really noticed but I've only driven a 1.8t tt twice...


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Keep it dsg


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Corradokid135)*

im thinking for nearly the same price as this would take with labor, you could push this car to nearly 400+ hp. a far more worthy investment than a 3.2 with a 6spd.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_im thinking for nearly the same price as this would take with labor, you could push this car to nearly 400+ hp. a far more worthy investment than a 3.2 with a 6spd.


I guess your opinion is valid, but since I am not worried about it and want a 6MT hence the point of this thread.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*

dsg is cool and all but i'm still scratchin my head at the fact that they didnt offer a 6speed in the 3.2's








I probably woulda bought one if they had. Oh well I love my ALMS.


----------

